# Dropped PhD student in France, asking for future chance to extend my visa, work and re-study



## Whalords (4 mo ago)

Dear Everyone,

I was a 3rd year Ph.D. student in France from Thailand. I have lived in France for 3 years. However, unfortunately, I needed to drop from my school due to Covid-19 and depression.

Currently, I am holding the Titres de séjour (student) visa, which will expire in February 2023. However, I want to stay further in France with my French partner. So, I want to ask some questions if someone could know the answers below:

1 About getting a job, I believe I cannot apply for L'autorisation provisoire de séjour (APS) to look for employment. However, can I still get a working permit if there is a company sponser me? I know it isn't easy, but I want to try searching. 

2 Could I apply for French Tech Talent Passport to work in France (if I could get a contract)? The regular Talent Passport usually requires a French diploma, but working with French Tech start-ups, I have not seen them ask for it. So, I think it is a good chance.





Visa A visa for employees – EN – La French Tech







lafrenchtech.com





3 Can I extend my student visa for half or one year by taking French language school? 

4 Any possible way to extend my visa if I do apply PACS with my French partner? However, I believe I cannot work for the first year.

5 In the future, can I retake a master's or Ph.D. course in France, including getting another long-stay student visa by enrolling in another University? I want to take a break to work and return to study again after 2-3 years. 

6 For the future applying for French nationality, do my 3 years staying in France without obtaining a degree count in rule of 5 years living in France?

Thank you in advance for your help.

Kind regards,


----------



## 1790260 (4 mo ago)

Hello there. I would really love to be able to help you but sadly your questions are well beyond my knowledge and experience. You sound as though you have a really good handle on what you want to do, and need to do. Is there someone at your university (a student advisor or councillor) who can point you in the right direction?

I feel that what you want is probably achievable but who you ask and where you go, I simply don't know, sorry. Somebody will though and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as the work situation is concerned, you should probably take a look at this site:








Démarches - Ministère de l'Intérieur


Le portail officiel du ministère de l’Intérieur consacré aux démarches administratives : carte grise, immatriculation, carte d'identité, passeport, permis de conduire, accueil des étrangers, acquisition et détention d'armes, associations, élections, réglementation routière, volontariats




www.demarches.interieur.gouv.fr





Since you're on a student visa, it looks like a potential employer would have to work with the prefecture to see if you could qualify for a work authorization. You could also try for a passeport talent (I'm told you can apply for this from within France, unlike most other kinds of visas). But to qualify as a technical worker, you'd need to be looking at a fairly well paid position. If you are in one of the desired technical fields and can qualify, then go for it.

If you can PACS with your partner, you are technically able to work as soon as your "vie privée et familiale" visa/carte de séjour is issued. But there are the conditions of getting PACS'd to manage (mainly that you are co-habitating with your partner) and you may become subject to the OFII requirements for taking classes (mostly civics and Life in France types of things) during the early months.



Whalords said:


> 6 For the future applying for French nationality, do my 3 years staying in France without obtaining a degree count in rule of 5 years living in France?


This is the "easy" one of your questions. Basically, no. The time spent on a student visa doesn't seem to be counted toward French nationality. In fact, if you do graduate from a French graduate program and find a job, you only have to live in France for 2 years before you become eligible for naturalization. It's definitely an option for you - but only if you complete your graduate work.


----------

